# Hydrocortisone Cream



## Yorkshire Two (May 10, 2010)

Quick question - I suffer from psoriasis and my hydrocortisone cream says it should only be used in pregnancy with medical advice - has anyone else got psoriasis and used hydrocortisone cream whilst preggers  I feel really guilty, as I have been trying to use moisturiser since my ET (unfortunately my psoriasis is on my face!), but at 3 o'clock this morning the discomfort got too much and I had to put some cream on and now I feel really, really guilty!!!!!!  I might ring the docs today and see if I can have a telephone appointment, although I'm not holding my breath cos my doctors are the worst GP's I've ever come across - I swear they have a photo of me in the back that they throw darts at!!!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Steroid creams can be used in sparingly in pregnancy under medical advise. Hydrocortisone 1% is considered a mild steroid (assuming you are using this strength as it is the strength usually prescribed for face). As the drug is applied topically the absorption and resulting levels in the body are less than they would be if taken orally.

Oral steroids are commonly prescribed in pregnancy for women with immune issues. If you look around FF you will see numerous members taking high dose oral steroids during early pregnancy with no increased risk to baby.

Don't worry about having used the cream today but if you continue to need it through pregnancy you should discuss with GP 

Maz x


----------



## Yorkshire Two (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Mazv, I've got an appointment to seemy GP on Tuesday,so I will see what they have to say.  I'm gonna keep using it as I normally do, cos my skin is really sore and has started flaking now!!!!

Thanks again for your response xxx


----------

